# Girling brakes



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

What is the difference between the girling 60 and girling 54 brakes...I was wanting to upgrade the front brakes on my 1992 golf gti to 11" and I picked up a set of girling 54's...did i get the wrong brakes? Any insight into the differences between these brakes...
Wade


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Girling brakes (sprocket007)*

Girling 60's are the dual piston calipers from the mid-late 80's Audi's which can be used to convert to 11" fronts. I believe the 54's are from the G60 Corrado, which are also for 11" set-ups but are only single piston, obviously.
You should be fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Girling brakes (MikeBlaze)*

Thank you for your information!
Wade


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Girling brakes (sprocket007)*

These girling 54's are off an Audi...not sure what model or year...Do you think they would be 10.1 of 11" carriers?
Wade


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Girling brakes (sprocket007)*

Probably 11". Search around a bit i'm pretty sure they came on C's as well.


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Girling brakes (MikeBlaze)*

they used 54's on a number of cars. 11" and 10.1". the stock caliper on my mk3 GTI 2.0 was a 54. stock audi 5000 non turbo quattro was also a 54, as well as the rado, both 4 and 6cyl models. all you really need to do is get carriers and rotors from a g60 rado if you want to go with 11's
the Girling 60's are the ones to get though, they are dual piston.


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Girling brakes (slomofo.)*

Yes,
I have the caliper and carrier...Off an audi...How do you tell if the carrier is for 10.1 or 11"...Do not know the year or model of Audi...that is the problem!


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: Girling brakes (sprocket007)*

An easy way to tell is look at the area inbetween the mounting bolts. If it is 1/2" wide by 1/2" thick they are for the 10.1" rotors. The 11" ones are a lot thicker in that area.


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Girling brakes (jman)*

What area between the bolts..on the carrier...or where it bolts to the spindle??? The calipers were off a audi 5000 (i think) non turbo...any ideas any one...Any other hints on how to tell if they are 11" by audi part #???
Wade


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: Girling brakes (sprocket007)*

Inbetween the bolt holes for the carrier to spindle mount on the carrier. Clear as mud?


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Girling brakes (jman)*

OK if i an getting what you are saying...on the carrier where the carrier would mount to the spindle...inbetween the bolt holes...it measures just shy of an inch...what does this mean? They ARE the 11" carriers? I need to know so that i can buy the right rotors...
Thanks for your help so far!
Wade


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: Girling brakes (sprocket007)*

That sounds right.


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Girling brakes (jman)*

Excellent!


----------



## VWsuperhero (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: Girling brakes (sprocket007)*

10.1" Girling 54 calipers are narrower than the 11" Girling 54 calipers when looking at them from the top. The Corrado 11" ones are wider to allow for thicker pads, but apparentlt the 10.1 calipers can still be used as long as you have the 10.1" pads (thinner).


----------



## StealthVR6GTI (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Girling brakes (sprocket007)*

Can the Girling twin pistons be bolted up to the stock vr6 11.3 brake carriers. My TT's make me very illegal for autocross and I thought about going down to the stock size rotors and running those calipers?


----------



## giuseppe (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Girling brakes (sprocket007)*

what all is needed to put 11s on a '97 a3 jetta tdi (4 bolt)? can i just grab the calipers and carriers off of an audi 5000 and bolt 'em on?


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Girling brakes (giuseppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giuseppe* »_what all is needed to put 11s on a '97 a3 jetta tdi (4 bolt)? can i just grab the calipers and carriers off of an audi 5000 and bolt 'em on?

That should do it.
That is what I bought for my car, (Passat TDI) have yet to put them on though.
They will also fit my Corrado, but I don't drive that one anymore.
Someone in the Corrado classifieds is selling a stock 11" setup. Not dual pistons but it still better then what you have.


----------

